# I mentioned this Guy before worth watching.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Not IBS specific, but wellbeing specific.MARK YOUR CALENDAR FOR THESE UPCOMING EVENTS with Dr. Wayne W. DyerComing this March!Dr. Wayne Dyer will debut his new Public Television show based on his new book THE POWER OF INTENTION on March 8th! (check your local listing for the time in your area)The Public Television show will continue to air throughout the month of March.This event will coincide with the release of Dyer's enlightening new book The Power of Intention! (click here to pre-order your copy today at Amazon.com!)Coming this April/May!Dr. Dyer is coming to a city near you - Seats are limited, reserve yours today!See Dr. Wayne W. Dyer live for a two hour lecture near you . . .April 23 - Seattle, WAApril 25 - Chicago, ILApril 26 - St. Louis, MOApril 28 - San Francisco, CAMay 7 - New York, NYMay 10 - Raleigh, NC Click here to order tickets, or for more details about The Power of Intention Tour!One more Date in May!Join Dr. Wayne Dyer for a weekend in Las Vegas at the I Can Do Itï¿½ Conference on May 21st-23rd. This event features a gathering of many of your favorite authors who will share their wisdom on relationships, health, wealth, passion, and power. You will also have a chance to meet Louise L. Hay, Christiane Northrup, Caroline Myss, Gregg Braden, Doreen Virtue, and more!Click here for more information on the I Can Do Itï¿½ Conference in Las Vegas, or call 800-654-5126.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bump This is tomorrow.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I did catch some of this. It was excellent. The way he says things, it makes it sound so much like common sense.. but I know some things are easier said than done. I am motivated to see if I can get one of his books.The power of positive thinking has a significant impact.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Glad you liked it BQ, it is suppose to repeat all month. I think there is quite a bit a person can learn from the guy.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Power of Intention talk has been running all this week on Ch 11 in Chicago area; excellent!


----------

